# Laptop for photo editing



## leelorimor

I was looking for some advice on what type of laptop specs I should look for when buying a computer for photo editing.  I'm just getting into photography and have Photoshop. I'm looking at getting Lightroom also.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## rgregory1965

I have a Dell with i7 processor, 1 gig Nivida video and 8 gig ram.....have no problems with PS or LR, I also use a 24 inch lcd monitor....works fine


----------



## APHPHOTO

I simply can't use my laptop for photo editing because the light on
the screen changes so much depending on the angle im looking at.
Not sure if the new one are any better. Good luck.


----------



## SCraig

The newer ones won't be any better because it's not the screen so much as it is the changing light.  Laptop screens aren't that good but there is simply no way to insure that the laptop is in exactly the same spot every time with the screen angled at exactly the same angle.  The only good way to use a laptop for photo editing is with an external monitor.


----------



## fotorobot

Try apple macbook pro, or dell with high resolution display. I have dell xps 15 L502x, full HD, i7 and SSD and I am satisfied


----------



## KmH

leelorimor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


Whoa! You can turn off that automatic iPhone SPAM.

Be sure you look at the few laptops that have an IPS screen, unless you intend to use an IPS external display. Most laptops have a TN type display. TFT LCD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's a good idea to be sure your laptop has a graphics card that supports OpenGL.  OpenGL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bossy

I love my Macbook Pro <3 Its 4 years old and going strong!

I don't have a problem with screen angle.


----------



## spluge

KmH said:


> leelorimor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! You can turn off that automatic iPhone SPAM.
> 
> Be sure you look at the few laptops that have an IPS screen, unless you intend to use an IPS external display. Most laptops have a TN type display. TFT LCD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's a good idea to be sure your laptop has a graphics card that supports OpenGL.  OpenGL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


I know that the Lenovo Thinkpad - 220 I think has an IPS screen. I've used it before and it's pretty stellar - although I wouldn't trade my MacBook Pro for it - especially since I always tend to hook a separate monitor up when color reproduction is important.


----------



## JSmith29

Excellent question, I  use to own a PC but now use a Mac for my photography business stuff. I find that the lighting is excellent, the color is amazing, the speed is good, and it is all around great for what I use it for. I remember when I was in the neighborhood for looking at new computers a friend of mine whose a professional photographer recommended the Macbook Pro. I listened and bought one. I don't really think I regret it, had some small issues, but the picture quality is great. I have images printed by a pro lab often and never had any problems. So, I would recommend a Mac.


----------



## Buckster

Been 2 months.  Is OP really still looking for advice on this?


----------



## table1349

No, this thread was the OP's last post.  Me thinks that the OP is MIA or DOA either way this thread is now NTBR and if it is replied to again then it goes from SNAFU to FUBAR.  TTFN.


----------



## Buckster

gryphonslair99 said:


> No, this thread was the OP's last post.  Me thinks that the OP is MIA or DOA either way this thread is nowNTBR and if it is replied to again then it goes from SNAFU to FUBAR.  TTFN.


OK 10-4 LOL!


----------



## leelorimor

Thanks for all the advice. I ended up buying a Samsung laptop and I do have some problems with changing light affecting the screen. I'm going to buy a monitor to hook up to it when I'm at home.


----------

